# GH question



## Adam_david (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok so I've been reading up on GH and I've seen people that say u can see results in 3 months others say no it has to be 6 months some say over 3 but not quite 6 is good while others say 9 months to a year.
What's the deal here? I know it's a matter of opinion some what but what's the shortest time I can go and see decent results?
Asking cause as u know it's expensive and I don't want to waste money.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 22, 2014)

if you have to ask...you can't afford it


----------



## srd1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ya everyone is gonna respond differently depending on how they react and what dosage their taking but the general rule of thumb is the longer you stay on it the better i would say from my own experience 3 to 6 month 2 to 4 iu daily minimum longer and more if you can afford it..its expensive but its an investment if you really wanna grow and cut up. Just my 2 pennies


----------

